# Proper Way to Parge Coat?



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

This is def a project you can easily tackle yourself. There is a product that you mix with water and apply. It is similar to stucco mix. Sorry i cannot think of what its called at the moment but it does exist. I personally would just use mortar especially if you already have it. Just use a darby trowel to evenly apply the mortar on the wall. Make sure the wall is very clean of and debris or loose mortar. Apply roughly a 3/16 inch parge and sponge finish to make it smooth and even. You can ever use a wet scrubbing pad. 

Hope this helps


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you...I was starting to wonder if anyone was out there? I read somwhere that i needed to take a grinder to the cracks and make them a lil bit wider is this true?


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes you can do this as well. Grinding can extend the life of the wall by allowing more mortar to penetrate the surface. In the end the crack will come back but you should have a good while before that happens.

As i look at the pictures again, i wouldnt worry about it trying to grind out those hundreds of micro cracks. Just make sure there isnt any loose concrete hanging there. Grinding would be done primarily for larger, more substantial cracks which i dont really see.


----------

